# life on my farm



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

*just some pics*










my dog blue and mike and tj keeping a eye on the cows (they never seen cow before)[/img]


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ok so i haven't written in a while...guess that happens, saddled up abby yesterday morning with my stuben but girth was way to big, my old mare muffy was a fat large pony where as abby is more small boned and refind, can't go far with her any ways.....her little brother star get's up set when he can't see her and inturns get's the other horses and cows upset in the area!! plus the sky was getting dark. 

was going to work with star and pull the hippies long main after i drove hubby to work , that quickley changed ....we had a rope tornado hit the hight way and bounced in to the grave yard, ok so now i've seen 2 tornado's in my life.....one from a far and one way to close.....headed back to the house to run for cover....as i was driving ( i have a loud chevy silverado with glass packs, my husband is a sheriffs dept and like loud things) back home with the sound of my truck and the tornado sirens going off there sat calmly was our herd of hosres just grazzing like nothing was going on,

went to check on them later in the after noon to see if every thing was ok with them.......poor guys where field is once again flooded and is once again up on higher ground


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh no, I hope you're okay! Is anything badly damaged?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

we're ok.....the only thing that got hit in town was the grave yard (we're still counting the dead) sorry bad joke, my metel feed bins floated out to the middle of the field but that was about it, those sirens are just huanting to hear when they go off, my poor husband was late for work but it's was ok, he works for the sheriffs dept and they were already in our part of the county, it's ammazing how they just dance around not caring what they hit.....i have wood pallets out side my work shop which i thought for sure would be tossed all over the place where still where they were left. my husband went up stairs to take a look out side and he said that abby and star were in the barn watching the storm.

my mother left a faire bit of money to me in her will and i'm thinking of buying 327 acres and building a house and barn and selling our farm here, trust me it will have a storm seller in both in the house and the barn. that's what you get for living in kansas


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

woke up a little late this morning......went to feed lizzy are new mom barn kitty (four little one all the same) never herd the end of it that i fed her first before the horses though, didn't work with abby today i stuck by the house ( my mum died 6 weeks ago and now my father has had a heart attack) but took the time to let her loose to rome the farm for a bit, it's getting hot around here so if i ride now it's way early in the morning or later in the evening but haven't had time to in a while...and week ends are total write off ....the local church group is helping the farms around greensburg clean up...any ways we'll see what tomorrow bring's


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ooooooooohhhhh deeeeeeeeeeeer, was on the phone this afternoon when i just happend to look out the window and thought i saw a large dog in the yard...had to take a double take and yes it was a deer nibbling on my sons little red wagon left by the window after our morning walk, tried to take a pic but could not find the cam...hubby was never going to belive this... i think lizzy the barn cat is still in shock....she was sunning her self on my husbands fishing boat when it ran past her....in to our hay field leaped right over the electric fencing and right in to the path way of our protective paint gelding who at that time thought it would be great to give chase to some thing that is 9 times faster then him, watch it leap over the fence once again in to anothr field and disapeard........wow only if abby could jump like that......not....started her on ground pole and she looked at me with the look...ok you go first.....but thing's are really starting to shape up with her, really want to start working her on a bit instead of a hackamore so i can start driving her soon...still have to find a harness soon, but got the training cart......although star is still have issues about abby being away from him.......turned her loose in the side padock and he had a coniption fit and we had to put her back with him......getting really tired of him but can't get rid of him


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

this morning started off really great and i guess the day is still going that way.....sarah my daughter has 3 days of school left....and is all excited about summer.....after feeding the horses early this morning i crawled back in to bed and naped before the kids woke up...it was great, i got woken up to mummy can i go for a ride on abby....i don't know who was out the door first me or sarah, but we had such fun....sarah has decoverd that ridding bareback is a lot more fun, it was great seeing her this way, she went to a 4-h meet last night and was so discusted that she couldn't ride.....still waitting for my new trailer to arrive that my husband bought and abby wont load in to a one horse........my husband and i think abby and sarah can grow together and learn from each other....sarah has her eye on star now ...my 2 year old chestnut mustang....he's quick on his turns and fast on the straight away and she is some what talking about getting on the high school roping tream and if that's the case star will be going off to a trainer for a while ....abby was easy for me to brake but star is a difrent story. but it's great that's she starting to get back in to ridding and starting to over come that lost of her horse lucky last year, if i get the time tonight i'll be out on her tonight with my dog blue, i'm trying to get them to trail togeather...always like my old dog to come along on trails when i lived in montreal...but blue get's to close and she kicks at him...blue's sister might be comming to live with us...tragic story about her owner....but i want to get the dog's to the point where i can trail with them all


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

*i guess this is where my journal ends*

i gues this is where it ends.....yes i did put all my hosrses up for sale...including my beloved little abby, i've given my boarder 2 weeks to find a new place to board her horses, owning my own barn is not for me, the phyco that owns land next door has won for now....he'll see his day in court and also the guy who sold us this farm will see his day in court for selling to us for wrongful sale and with held information......i guess there will be a bitter custady battle for my son ....i've informed my husnabd that i'm leaving....this place is not for me.....i need to return to my class of people...dont call me a snob..ok you can....i want to go back to ridding 20.000 dollers horses who have been trained buy world class trainers not feed lot horses trained by billy bob joe.....


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i still live amungst the red necks here....don't know why but i guess i'm giving my husband one last chance....every mustang i have is still up for sale except abby.....i am not in to keeping pasture pets any more and getting rid of them.....turning that pasture in to a hay field in stead.....still have to deal with phyco nieghbour but got a plane on that one.....lol...i live 50 miles from greensbourg ks (there is nothing left of that town) our little town here has had a few near misses....my farm lays on the town line and his is just off the town line.....he's got a center pivet......giant water sprinkler for his hay....those pivets can be dangerus in a tornado, i know i can't do any think local about it but i can go to state senete and do some thing to have the pivets removed close to town........his is the only one close to town and i have made sure of that...it would take a huge chunk in his buisness away from him, our water tables have gone from 10 ft from the ground to a 50 ft drop in the well because of the pivets....i think's it's better to do that then dresssing in black and heading out to his place at night and slashing every tire on the place.....lol....wow that make me sound phyco now    .......i've desided that once the mustangs go that i'm going to spend money on a real horse for my daughter that she can 4-h with....we went to look at one last night that has a back round that you can die for, dash for cash ..san peppy,.. doc bar...any one got 3,000$ ????lol....my daughter said that she didn't click with that horse and still wants to keep looking.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

took abby for a relaxing walk today....cut through our pasture and walked up along side the property line...lizzy the barn cat followed the whole way....abby is going great and learning more and more every day, stoped to look at phyco's hay...wow it looks really bad..it's a really nasty yellow color, it's been cut for a week now and no one has come to bail it, but abby abd lizzy kept us with each other, lizzy got dumped off at our farm about 6 weeks ago and had her kittens in my husbands fishing boat about 3 weeks ago


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

lol....i should a bumper sticker that's say's.....I STOP FOR KITTIES....had to stop typing on the last one due to a truck odly stoping on the edge of our farm, it was my hubby who had stop because he thought that there was a hit kitty, it was just napping on the road side...got up when he stoped the truck.....we have had a lot of dumps here latley....lizzy is one of them, i moved lizzy and her kittens to the back porch last week end because of the on comming storms this week and thought yesterday would be a great day for them to move back to the boat, lizzy thought difrent and returned them to the box on the back porch....lol
I'm giving abby the next 2 days off so i can get some thing's done around the farm like building a coop for my mothersday presents


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

here's a pic of lizzy kittens, all 4 are the same ( one is hidding in the pic) abby and i had a nice moon light walk tonight and yes lizzy toted along with us


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

wow this is great, it's like talking to my self and know one is listening...that happens a lot in my house hold...any ways it's been desided that star get's to stay (abby little bro) the other 4 must go!!! star turned 2 in march and will be heading off to the trainer in the fall for 2 months (abby was a easy brake) but star is like his dad ( lucky died last year) i've laways like how he moves....his trot is smoothe, and can turn on a dime, ok if you saw me you be hauling me off to the loonie bin by now....i've looked at servrel horses this week that have had back grounds that could choke a hamster , dor bar, dash for chash, san peppy, 2 eyed jack??? that one i've haven't herd of, but my daughter hasn't clicked with any of these high priced horses, she wants to keep star and get him trained....go figure :lol: :lol:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

wow it feels great being down to 7 horses now, 4 are being sent to auction monday and my border left one here , i told her i'd bring her by on tuesday, i'll finally have control.....no more pature pets.....i stood there in the front yard waitting for a hour with a spastic horse waitting for the trailer to show up, but depite the rain and the lightning he loaded up qiuck (it's been really stormy here the last few days), didn't really work with abby or star that much yesterday, well star i did, he let me groom his main with out nipping me now if i could only pull it but he's really starting to warm up to thing's, the sheriff dept cought some guy walking around our farm with a video camrea (not sure why) but we're having him charged with trustpassing with crimenal intent, we're not sure if he has some thing to do with the phyco next door, but we're having the cam guy charged to set an example, any ways my husband wants to move out of state and i want to stand my ground.....(sorry it's a canadian thing) i tihnk i've become a lot more stronger since my mom died in april (long story) but think of the yaya sister hood movie......but any ways as of monday i will be down to 2 horses and it will stay that way


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ok haven't wrttien here in a while, i guess thing's have been a little buissy over the summer and the puters been on the fritz since sunday.
haven't been out side in the past 2 days that much (massive head cold) and will not take any thing for it.

went and saw the horses and gave them there dinner tonight, i guess there has been a bucket issue since my husband was feeding them because the buckets look pretty beaten up and abby a discruntled look on her face. any ways i changed feed's last week and the new feed has done wonders for star, abby's just pudgy in the first place.

good news, we cought the kid who was sneaking in to our paddock when we were not home (it happend again last monday) the little guy confessed in the patrol car to my husband. we wont have to worry about him getting in there for a while but when he returns we'll sit down and talk with his parents about his incounters with our horses.

i'm still looking for a driving harness and a cart for abby so it will both give us some thing to do as for star i still haven't figured out where he'll go for training, i've got to work on getting a halter on him again i think he's got some trust issues for the moment (this kid was not too right minded) and notice star was a little difrent.
speaking of carts does any one know a web site on how to build one?

any ways i guess that's all i have to say tonight


----------

